# Mud motor idiots



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

If you hunted SW Friday continue reading. First off, is there any way to make these noisy mother f#@&[email protected] surface drives quiter? The noise level created completely goes against what your there for. Duck's and geese leave the area when they here you fire that thing up. I listen to it every morning. I slide in in silence in a canoe. Sit and listen to the birds that spent the night and you idiots show up with your loud ass diesel truck and then proceed to start that boat motor. Second, then you leave around 9-930 every time because you can't kill any ducks. Then proceed to get stuck or hung up in the knuckle brush cuz ya don't know the place. Friday you screwed up three big flocks of mallards and blacks that wouldn't work at all while revved that dam thing for 15 minutes. Your making a bunch of enemies. Some if them are a little mentally deranged. Please just use your head a little. Yea., it's state land, crap is gonna happen, always has, so whoever decides to throw that in, thanks captain obvious.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

totally agree about the noise and typical lack of consideration of drivers


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks highlife, I hate getting pissed about stuff but dang, if ya gotta have one of these things think a little. Still don't get why though. I can hunt the entire place with a canoe. Places that noise maker can't get to. Birds are hard enough to kill at the present time without the noise. Add that and it's not happening.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There's a couple guys that have them where I hunt.
As soon as the engine fires up the flocks leave the lake, every single time, even early season.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

They are loud. Too bad the can't be as quiet as my E-Tec is.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys probably never hunted Saginaw bay.. You think mud motors are bad, wait until an airboat fires up. 

Diesel truck and mud motor sounds like they are living the highlife. They are loud but make life worth living.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

agree on airboats


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

guys put straight pipes or low restriction muffs to get that Harley sound out of the v twin lawnmower engine. 

you hit the nail on the head, it's usually the turds rolling coal in their lifted trucks that never go off road that do this. 

common denominator is they think it's bad ass/tough.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

It is odd to want to make a lot of noise in a sport where stealth is important. Seems to be a bit counter-productive to me.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

I used to canoe...then i got sick of it. Love my long tail mud motor. Vtwin with stock exhaust is comprable in noise level to alot of two stroke outboards


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

if you are the one making the noise you don't realize what you are not seeing.... if you are the one hunting and get to see what the noise is causing you have a different view....

It is like the guy with a power auger he doesn't realize how many fish he is spooking because he hasn't started to fish yet.... as he is drilling the lake full of Swiss cheese....


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

ice ghost said:


> ..Still don't get why though. I can hunt the entire place with a canoe...


That's because your not lazy.

DNR needs to outlaw anything motorized during the hunts

It would eliminate alot of the lazyasses and would be far better for hunting all around..


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

sullyxlh said:


> That's because your not lazy.
> 
> DNR needs to outlaw anything motorized during the hunts
> 
> It would eliminate alot of the lazyasses and would be far better for hunting all around..


Really? That's just crazy. Maybe the OP should find a different place to hunt if he's that bothered by others being close enough to spoil his hunt by simply running their boat. 

Have fun in your canoes chasing a cripple or paddling against a strong head wind that picks up just in time for your paddle back upstream to your subaru with the canoe rack on top and the equal sign on the rear window


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I am not sure about banning things, there must be something in between. I know I can't use my canoe anymore, too difficult to get in and out of with my aging legs.


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

sullyxlh said:


> That's because your not lazy.
> 
> DNR needs to outlaw anything motorized during the hunts
> 
> It would eliminate alot of the lazyasses and would be far better for hunting all around..


That is just a dumb statement, period. SMFH


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Sofa King what? said:


> Really? That's just crazy. Maybe the OP should find a different place to hunt if he's that bothered by others being close enough to spoil his hunt by simply running their boat...


It’s the inconsideration of others is what is screwing it up for everyone.
Maybe have a separate hunt for the inconsiderate goobers and another for the people that put the time and effort into wanting to do it up on a pro level.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

The Reel Slacker said:


> That is just a dumb statement, period. SMFH


Spoken like a true Goober hunter...


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sofa King what? said:


> I used to canoe...then i got sick of it. Love my long tail mud motor. Vtwin with stock exhaust is comprable in noise level to alot of two stroke outboards


I agree my 20 hp Honda longtail is a lot less noisy than my 2 stroke outboard.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> I am not sure about banning things, there must be something in between. I know I can't use my canoe anymore, too difficult to get in and out of with my aging legs.


The DNR caters to every person and handicap for deer season no reason they can’t do it for other game seasons.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

sullyxlh said:


> The DNR caters to every person and handicap for deer season no reason they can’t do it for other game seasons.


There is nothing wrong with motors, if they are quiet. There is no real need for any motor to be as loud as some of them I have heard.

Air boats are a different problem, not sure how to solve that one.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

sullyxlh said:


> It’s the inconsideration of others is what is screwing it up for everyone.
> Maybe have a separate hunt for the inconsiderate goobers and another for the people that put the time and effort into wanting to do it up on a pro level.


How many "pro level" guys you see using canoes?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There's no reason to ban them or anything, but it doesn't need to sound like a Harley either.


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

sullyxlh said:


> Spoken like a true Goober hunter...


ur an idiot. Apparently anyone who uses a motor is lazy and a novice hunter. Keep thinkin you are special because you don't use a motor. For the record, I don't use a mud motor and walk into a lot of the places I hunt. My motor is a 9.9 two stroke outboard. Not a huge fan of the loud mud motors, but not going to criticize those who use them. Everyone has different needs for their hunting. Just because you don't use the same equipment, doesn't mean you are any better, or others are any worse. Have a great day goober! Some people......WTF


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Is there not a way to restrict the noise? Some of those things are REALLY loud. So loud that one needs ear protection when running them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Dead Bird said:


> if you are the one making the noise you don't realize what you are not seeing.... if you are the one hunting and get to see what the noise is causing you have a different view....
> 
> It is like the guy with a power auger he doesn't realize how many fish he is spooking because he hasn't started to fish yet.... as he is drilling the lake full of Swiss cheese....


We use power augers in 6 fow when we fish steelhead through the ice. About 5 minutes after the hole is done flag up.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you all and especially sofa king, you have represented your kind perfectly. My dogs retrieve every bird all season, it's been that way forever. I do the work getting us to the spot, they do all the work when we get there. The rest of what you said about the to Toyota or Volkswagen or whatever you babbled was funny though. I been hunting the same state land 3-4 days a week for a long time junior and I can guarantee you the guys in canoes are killing the majority of the birds, I don't know about "pro level" don't really care much about that, but 50-75 bird season guys anyway. These are all dog handlers that know how to kill ducks..... quietly. Pay attention, and shut that motor off. You might learn something.



.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not anti surface drive motor, I'm anti noise and stupidity. Read original post twice if you need to. I'm sure there are world class pro level super champion duck hunters that are awesome. ITS THE NOISE AND IN CONSIDERATION OF PERSON MAKING THE NOISE...PERIOD. NOTHING ELSE, NOTHING PERSONAL, JUST THE NOISE, GOT IT.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

you hit the nail on the head, it's usually the turds rolling coal in their lifted trucks that never go off road that do this.

common denominator is they think it's bad ass/tough.


I pass these guys in my 2003 Focus SVT, which is actually stripped down to remove any details that it's an SVT, and they go insane. They just lose their heads when a #[email protected]# box 5 door hatch takes them and they can't do anything about it. Nothing says "DB" like a pair of 6" stacks sticking out of the bed of a diesel with a "Cummin, not Strokin" sticker on the back glass.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Are they all about being MACHO?

Kind of like all of the noisy trucks. That seems be the mind set of so many of the Chevy and Dodge truck drivers. Not so much with those driving Fords.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Sofa king what if someone has a mud motor, Subaru, canoe.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Many motors are too loud, there is no need for it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this must be the pre-off season. lol great threads.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this must be the pre-off season. lol great threads.


Probably should start working on a way to make your gun louder.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Shotguns are too loud


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

When did Diesel trucks become so “cool” ? I don’t get it. See more every year at launches, all stickered out. Why do they leave them running so long too? Strange human behavior


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

Y


ice ghost said:


> Thank you all and especially sofa king, you have represented your kind perfectly. My dogs retrieve every bird all season, it's been that way forever. I do the work getting us to the spot, they do all the work when we get there. The rest of what you said about the to Toyota or Volkswagen or whatever you babbled was funny though. I been hunting the same state land 3-4 days a week for a long time junior and I can guarantee you the guys in canoes are killing the majority of the birds, I don't know about "pro level" don't really care much about that, but 50-75 bird season guys anyway. These are all dog handlers that know how to kill ducks..... quietly. Pay attention, and shut that motor off. You might learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're welcome...and it was a subaru.

So let me get this straight....

If you drive a big diesel pick up, but don't go offroading- that angers you....so if they DO go offroading, it's ok? How can you tell from seeing the truck at the boat ramp whether or not they go offroading? What if the owner has to tow a heavy trailer for work?

Other hunters leaving at 9:30 angers you? How dare they! Maybe they had to go to church...or maybe it was a conspiracy to disrupt other peoples hunts.

Running a surface drive mud motor is bad...because it scares away EVERY bird and birds afterwards won't work your decoys well...are these guys leaving the mud motor running in idle while they hunt? What other noises bother you? Aircraft flying in the vicinity? Vehicles on nearby roads? Maybe thier shot guns are too loud and when they shoot a bird they unfairly scare other nearby birds you were going to shoot. I think everyone should use hot air ballons to travel thu the air and should use bows and arrows to shoot ducks on stateland....sounds absurd doesn't it?

If someone sails a cripple and has to run it down.....really? You've never dine this? If you haven't great....but many do- it happens alot

If you're not a "dog handler" you're somehow less of a hunter?- you didn't say that but you did say it like it somehow makes you superior. A lot of people don't care to hunt with dogs for various reasons. 

I hope you have a big canoe....cause you sure are piling a lot of BS into it.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Some mud motors are loud, some like canoes, some like diesel trucks, some like SVTs. Some rock airboats, some go out in punt boats. Some shoot Mergys, some catch Walleye.
I love freedom of choice. There is one offender with a loud V Twin mud motor on Harsens. I only hear it twice, early in the morning and when he's done. I can live with it. There are too many restrictions already.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> When did Diesel trucks become so “cool” ? I don’t get it. See more every year at launches, all stickered out. Why do they leave them running so long too? Strange human behavior


Very strange, and it appears they are all sponsored by monster energy


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If you're not a "dog handler" you're somehow less of a hunter?- you didn't say that but you did say it like it somehow makes you superior. A lot of people don't care to hunt with dogs for various reasons.

I don't have a dog - my lifestyle would not be fair to the dog right now. I've lost one cripple this year but brought home four (4) ducks and one (1) goose I didn't shoot. Still waiting to find a band on someone else's cripple. Buddy has.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

birdistheword said:


> Very strange, and it appears they are all sponsored by monster energy


Yes odd, Monster sure makes very loud Diesel motors.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Can we go back to discussing banning sky busting? About as likely to get that to happen as changing people's opinions on loud motors. 

Now I'm not saying I disagree with the OP here, but I'm sorry...this ship sailed about 20 years ago.

How about air boats (as has been mentioned)?
How about winches at Shi and other areas with dikes?
How about guys yelling at their dogs across the marsh because "fido" their prize retriever wants do ANYTHING but follow commands?
How about 10 gauges, that flare that flock of birds that's been working me for 2 minutes?

Sorry dude...you hit it on the head when you started out saying "public ground". growing thicker skin is the only thing you can do about this.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Have a duck boat with an outboard, have a bass boat with an outboard. Hunt the said spot with a canoe because that's what gets me where I need to be. Guess if you have a loud motor and you use it logically this doesn't apply to you. The world is being consumed by self centered oversensitive babys in my opinion this was directed at one boat pretty much but apparently there is some guilt being felt by others. I've made my point and have the rest of the season off work to hunt so I'm done here. Thanks to you who understood this and those who took it to heart. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

birdistheword said:


> Sofa king what if someone has a mud motor, Subaru, canoe.


I see only one thing wrong with your post unless the mud motor makes so much noise it blows the ducks out of the marsh with no consideration for other hunters. 

As far as my position on Chevy and Dodge trucks vrs Fords making a lot of noise just pay attention. You will see that is a fact in a short time.

Sofa King that is a name I have never been called before. Sadly I am not able to do the things I did for most of my life, like trapping, managing a fur sale, bird hunting, duck hunting, still hunting for hours on end to name a few. Gladly I never had to contend with the noisy mud motors as they came along after I was forced to go on disability from doing construction most of my life. To quote a DR that did an EMG on me, "Your body is just plain worn out."


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

multibeard said:


> I see only one thing wrong with your post unless the mud motor makes so much noise it blows the ducks out of the marsh with no consideration for other hunters.
> 
> As far as my position on Chevy and Dodge trucks vrs Fords making a lot of noise just pay attention. You will see that is a fact in a short time.
> 
> Sofa King that is a name I have never been called before. Sadly I am not able to do the things I did for most of my life, like trapping, managing a fur sale, bird hunting, duck hunting, still hunting for hours on end to name a few. Gladly I never had to contend with the noisy mud motors as they came along after I was forced to go on disability from doing construction most of my life. To quote a DR that did an EMG on me, "Your body is just plain worn out."


I could use a motor on the canoe. Just need a sponsor (hint, hint.)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Waif said:


> I could use a motor on the canoe. Just need a sponsor (hint, hint.)


LMAO every time I see that video!!! and if you didn't know, that's Shiawassee Kid out on the flats


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

just ducky said:


> LMAO every time I see that video!!! and if you didn't know, that's Shiawassee Kid out on the flats


I see a market for dog goggles.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

ice ghost said:


> I don't know about "pro level" don't really care much about that, but 50-75 bird season guys anyway. These are all dog handlers that know how to kill ducks..... quietly.
> .


50-75 bird guys are way off from "pro level"..also I've hunted, guided, and heard "handlers" out there with their "champ" dog. I run a dog, don't think I'm of a higher caliber hunter. Half of the handlers that I've been around have stellar dogs in a training situation but they don't know which end of the call to blow into..

I'm guessing this has been a tough season for most judging by the post here in the last few days.

I was wondering when the hot rod mud motor was going to posted up lol. I've also heard air cooled motors on the back of canoes that are louder than most mud motors. Few years ago I was one of the first to have a mud buddy hd6000 in Michigan. I sent my 35hp surface drive south for a little overhaul. She's came back pushing 60hp and some new hardware. The dual straight pipes were cool running in the summer, they were way too loud in my opinion during season. That boat and motor would get me to places you couldn't get your canoe too and in record speed. It's was pretty damn sweet. I miss that rig.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> LMAO every time I see that video!!! and if you didn't know, that's Shiawassee Kid out on the flats


my hopped up 15 rude' on the 12' battleship would give that guy a run for his money.


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

when they make this legal i will be the first one in line to buy. i cannot wait to get to this point. if there was one thing to make a law for....imagine everyone at the managed areas with one of these suckers. no more flaring my birds from shots around you. lol. I'm sure it will have a stupid price tag on it when they we get access to them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out the oil filter one that pops up on the bottom right after you watch the link. Wonder how long that would hold up to 3.5" 12 gauge rounds?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> when they make this legal i will be the first one in line to buy. i cannot wait to get to this point. if there was one thing to make a law for....imagine everyone at the managed areas with one of these suckers. no more flaring my birds from shots around you. lol. I'm sure it will have a stupid price tag on it when they we get access to them.


I thought I read something a few months back that suppressors are not legal in MI. Better start saving your milk money!

My question is what loads he's running thru it. Probably low brass or some subsonic rounds. That's stupid quiet for a shot gun


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> when they make this legal i will be the first one in line to buy. i cannot wait to get to this point. if there was one thing to make a law for....imagine everyone at the managed areas with one of these suckers. no more flaring my birds from shots around you. lol. I'm sure it will have a stupid price tag on it when they we get access to them.


HA HA. That is until the ducks start flaring from that clapping noise. May take a decade, but you can bet they will eventually figure it out.


----------



## cvg6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow I hunt public land, I have a Dog, I have a Mud motor, and I still shoot a lot of Ducks I think its that ten percent rule, look at the picture thread, I used to walk in, then canoe in, then motor in, now mud motor in and my harvest over the past 45 years hasnt really changed. But then again I practice shooting all summer I practice calling all year round, I listen to birds in the marsh I take my sport seriously, Ill take what you might consider high shots but I can cause I know my capabilities, it always makes me laugh when its someone elses fault that you didnt get any birds PS I think Ill go buy a diesel now


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I thought I read something a few months back that suppressors are not legal in MI. Better start saving your milk money!
> 
> My question is what loads he's running thru it. Probably low brass or some subsonic rounds. That's stupid quiet for a shot gun


Suppressers are legal in Michigan if you pay the tax stamp.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Some of the mud motors are really loud. I don't understand, is there a reason for that? Why would anyone want to destroy their hearing with an engine that is that loud or are they all wearing industrial strength ear muff when running them?


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

This entire thread reminds me of an episode of South Park:


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol and I thought the deer hunting section was bad... The ditch chicken section is worse!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

John Singer said:


> This entire thread reminds me of an episode of South Park:


Hahaha that's some funny stuff not going to lie my Harley has drag pipes on it.I think I wake up a mile radius when I start it up in the am for work. But my long tail is quieter than my 2 stroke outboard.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

For any one interest in making noise in the marsh, the wife just showed me an air boat for sale on face book some where in the state. It has a big Chevy engine in it. If it does not make enough noise I am sure you can find some straight pipe for it.

The air boats you guys are complaining about must be set up with straight pipes. All you can hear from the air boat that they weed spray our lake with is the prop.


----------

